# Rosewood Jewelery Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Last summer I scored a very old piece of Rosewood 1" X 6" X 7' long, at an estate sale. No price posted so I offered $35.00 and the deal was done. In Nov. I started thinking about Christmas presents for my Dear Lady. SO, I decided to do a jewellery box for her. I am used to working with hardwoods most of the time, but I was amazed and delighted with this piece of Rosewood. My tools love the stuff and it finishes like a dream to a beautiful hard smooth surface, not open and porous like red oak. This wood is so heavy and dense, it rings slightly like a bell when doors close. The gain is very course and spectacular when oiled. Only thing I didn't like: all the slivers. Each sliver feels like a rose thorn stabbing you. This jewellery box measures 13" tall by 10" wide by 6" front to back. I did a lift off lid with a 1/2" lip, but added hinges on the back. This way the lid keeps the doors closed. I drilled 2 holes in the front lid edge to insert a hidden lock ( two dowels in a foe handle). The three drawers are simply made with rebated joints and 5 min epoxy. Box corner joints are done with a 45% lock miter bit on my RT and again I used 5 min. epoxy glue. I was running short of rosewood so I finished off the bottom with mouldings and a secondary wood for the bottom plate since it will be covered with a felt liner as will the inside of the drawers, 8" X 3" X 2" deep. I sanded all surfaces down to 240 Grit and finished with Teak Oil. I always try to make my pieces look as though they might be from an era gone by. I love making furniture and small boxes. I'm always open to learning some new tricks, so comments and suggestions are welcome and questions welcome too.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Reg.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh the character...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

well done


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Reg that wood grain looks absolutely beautiful , great job!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great job. Should have gotten you lots points.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow--that is beautiful!! 
earl


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful !!
I'm sure she loves it.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. I can't let my wife see this because she has been after me to build one for her . So to unlock the secret lock you pull the handle out?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful! Wonderful job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice indeed.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

What else can say that everyone else hasn't? Great job!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful job reg


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

First class!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

MYB said:


> Beautiful work. I can't let my wife see this because she has been after me to build one for her . So to unlock the secret lock you pull the handle out?


Thanks for looking in everyone. I appreciate so many complements. Yes; simply pull out little handle to lift the top and open the doors. There is space behind the drawers for the chains to hang. The pegs are rosewood too; for holding rings or chains. I had a local glass shop do the mirror in the lid for me.
Happy New Year to ALL!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! That Rosewood is gorgeous!!

Great choice with the high gloss finish, Reg. I think it wouldn't have the same wow factor with a less glossy finish.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wow! That Rosewood is gorgeous!!
> 
> Great choice with the high gloss finish, Reg. I think it wouldn't have the same wow factor with a less glossy finish.


Thanks Dan. I have taken a special liking to using Teak Oil on most of my small projects. It is very easy to prep for & work with and so easy for clean-up after. Drying time is very slow, but I have more time than anything else!! I usually wind up using about 5 coats to get a satisfactory result, which means a high gloss. That suits me just fine. Bye the way; My Lady was blown away with this gift and it's not yet finished. Felt linings yet to do and another final coat of oil.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job Reg. For some reason the pics make it look much larger, especially the shop pics.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice job Reg. For some reason the pics make it look much larger, especially the shop pics.


You are right ,Paul, I had to go back and check the size of the board he bought to make sure.

Beautiful wood and workman ship, I have never seen that design before, very unique, Is that your own,Reg? 

You did a truly fine job on it,

Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Reg.
This will serves me as inspiration for the same purposes since my wife has asked for a box for her wrist watches. Hope you don´t mind.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Redwood?*



bcfunburst said:


> Thanks Dan. I have taken a special liking to using Teak Oil on most of my small projects. It is very easy to prep for & work with and so easy for clean-up after. Drying time is very slow, but I have more time than anything else!! I usually wind up using about 5 coats to get a satisfactory result, which means a high gloss. That suits me just fine. Bye the way; My Lady was blown away with this gift and it's not yet finished. Felt linings yet to do and another final coat of oil.


Reg; is _this_ species what we're talking about?
Narra, Red | West Wind Hardwood

The grain looks very similar. I couldn't find 'Rosewood' at my hardwood shop. Now I realize it was listed under Narra!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Rosewood*



DaninVan said:


> Reg; is _this_ species what we're talking about?
> Narra, Red | West Wind Hardwood
> 
> The grain looks very similar. I couldn't find 'Rosewood' at my hardwood shop. Now I realize it was listed under Narra!


I'm very sure it's not "Narra", Dan. Narra, as you show @ Westwind Hardwoods has a lighter red color and a grain similar to Mahogany. I know it's highly unlikely to find real rosewood in North America, these days. From what I've read, it's only poached rosewood available elsewhere in the world, such as Malaysia and Russia, on the black market. The piece I found had been stored for many years, by an old hobby boat builder, in among many Teak boards. I was very lucky to find it. I have also done extensive searches for a similar wood and grain. Only thing that came close is what they call Mexican Rosewood. The grain is similar but the color is much more orange to yellow. You might like the look of Bocota, also a very course grain, dark brown and yellow wood. I just got a 7' piece of 1'by 5' from Westwind, myself.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Box Design*



Herb Stoops said:


> You are right ,Paul, I had to go back and check the size of the board he bought to make sure.
> 
> Beautiful wood and workman ship, I have never seen that design before, very unique, Is that your own,Reg?
> 
> ...


Thank you Herb. The design just popped into my little brain as I looked at the piece of wood. It seems to be a fault of mine; no plans and no instructions, sometimes even pictures confuse me, so I look at the wood a see what it's trying to tell me! I don't know how else to explain it. I honestly used the entire board with only a cpl of tiny scraps left over. I do still have about 3 pieces, 3/16" thickness, of this wood to use as a veneer for inlays. ( but I wont share)!!! Anyone is welcome to use the design and their own measurements. I just own what's in my head or what's left in there!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I keep fertilizing and watering the heck out of my roses, but can't get them to grow big enough to saw into lumber, any suggestions? 

The local hardwood store here has some "Rosewood" it is so hard that it rings like glass. it is mostly short 2'-4' and not over 6" wide rough sawn and almost black it is so deep red. Covered with wax for some reason, and are they proud of it by the price. Haven't priced it lately but was around $45 for a 1"X3"X2' long. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I keep fertilizing and watering the heck out of my roses, but can't get them to grow big enough to saw into lumber, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Herb


bananas...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A Rose by any other name...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bury the bananas in the root ball...
world class roses you can later harvest the wood and glue up like banboo....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, Stick, even by _my_ standards that was pretty strange. :O


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Okay, Stick, even by _my_ standards that was pretty strange. :O


wife did roes to an art form...
the lumber harvest was a bit iffy...
a lotta work...
but she got her panels....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Reg; thanks for the info! Now that I've discovered the Narra species, I quite like it...reasonably priced, all things considered. 
I was thinking of incorporating it into end grain cutting boards but the writeup suggests it's end grain is porous. 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=narr...S0oYzKAhVR8WMKHaQiCZIQsAQIGw&biw=1326&bih=660
Narra | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)
The illustration below is from Westwind's catalog...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Stick: Stuck*



Stick486 said:


> wife did roes to an art form...
> the lumber harvest was a bit iffy...
> a lotta work...
> but she got her panels....


!...you were serious! Talk about a 'painful' procedure. :crying:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> !...you were serious! Talk about a 'painful' procedure. :crying:


dry the stalk...
slide it through a a fender washer to pop the thorns off...
scrape/shave the stalk ...
soak it in heated veneer wetting/softening solution...
slit them into strips...
glue them up into a variety of thicknesses and sizes of panels... 

her turn w/ the cut boards and fret saw....

.
















.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> bury the bananas in the root ball...
> world class roses you can later harvest the wood and glue up like banboo....


Oh, Really? What kind of glue do you use?

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Reg; thanks for the info! Now that I've discovered the Narra species, I quite like it...reasonably priced, all things considered.
> I was thinking of incorporating it into end grain cutting boards but the writeup suggests it's end grain is porous.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=narr...S0oYzKAhVR8WMKHaQiCZIQsAQIGw&biw=1326&bih=660
> Narra | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)
> The illustration below is from Westwind's catalog...




Dan the Rosewood I saw was very dense and heavy, it reminded me of petrified wood or glass,it wasn't porous at all. It felt like if I drop it ,it would shatter, I wondered at the time what kind of cutter could you cut it with. I have used Blood wood in cutting boards before and it is absolutely beautiful and dense too.
http://www.wood-database.com/?s=Rosewood
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oh, Really? What kind of glue do you use?
> 
> Herb


urethane..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oh, Really? What kind of glue do you use?
> 
> Herb


you can do the same w/ thin veneer strips/rips of different species for some very interesting aesthetics..
think twice before tossing those trimmings


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> dry the stalk...
> slide it through a a fender washer to pop the thorns off...
> scrape/shave the stalk ...
> soak it in heated veneer wetting/softening solution...
> ...


Mmm...not gonna happen at Fort DaninVan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

never more...


----------

